
Elixir Releases and Phoenix and Gigalixir - jesses
https://blog.gigalixir.com/elixir-releases-on-gigalixir/
======
deathtrader666
Would be great if Ecto migrations are included in the tutorials. From what
I've seen, most Phoenix apps have some database shipping alongside.

~~~
jesses
You're totally right, and most tutorials include ecto but for this post we
wanted to focus on elixir releases since they are the _new_ thing :)

